# I was Triple Twanged!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So what do you do if you have a Party Culebra and no one wants to share it with you....










Screw it, just light that sucker up and smoke it yourself.

In all honesty, it was fantastic, no burn issues or relights needed. It got a little messy when I got to the band but it pulled through like a champ!

Enjoy a little laughter at my expense :rockon:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Are you kidding me Ray!!!!!!????????

You sick bastage!!!!!!! How was it?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eric I honestly thought it would be a disaster but it was actually quite good. There were no burn issues at all. Max Power has more pictures but Christmas may come before I get them LOL.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

nice lips, I mean cigar. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray, I could have sworn you didn't have that kiss on your face when you first started smoking it. Did Dav0 lay that one on you when I looked the other way?

It was a great time.....the clowning never ends!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Eric I honestly thought it would be a disaster but it was actually quite good. There were no burn issues at all. Max Power has more pictures but Christmas may come before I get them LOL.


Talking like that, you'll be lucky if you get them at all.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Talking like that, you'll be lucky if you get them at all.


We figured that much Chris. In fact, we think you made up the whole story about not having a monitor....at least that's what Dav0 thinks. :eyebrows:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> So what do you do if you have a Party Culebra and no one wants to share it with you....


I don't think I'd share it with you either. Your pink ponies scare me.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

This is awesome! I gotta give you credit for having the balls to try this.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Interesting that all three sticks burned at the same rate and that the burn was sharp. Must have to keep good "Suction" :smoke: on all three sticks during every puff!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

some images just cant be undone...


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

I predict that the next revolutionary vitola will be a triple-footed stick with a single head.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I was hoping someone would do this! I know the back story behind the culebra but I figured SOMEONE out there would try smoking all three! Of course Ray is our man for the job! It looks awesome though brother!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I love this cigar.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

It would have been a better pic if you had the red mop thingy on you head.:laugh:

Thanks Ray for doing what we have all thought about!eace::dude:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent work Ray, only seen this once before.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Part 1. The beginning


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Chris <3 and LOL at the stack of Monte Tubos.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good enough to eat










Perfect burn, who woulda thought it.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Made it to the band, now what?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Gonna have to smoke it like this


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

How'd you feel after smoking it???


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

BDog said:


> Interesting that all three sticks burned at the same rate and that the burn was sharp. Must have to keep good "Suction" :smoke: on all three sticks during every puff!


This comment is just wrong on a number of levels :tape2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Coop D said:


> How'd you feel after smoking it???


It was right after a full meal so it was not bad, but about 30 minutes after I finished I lit up another cigar and tossed it, I could not do it.

I had 3 cigars prior to the Culebra so that was it for me.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You know you need your nicotine fix when you're smoking 3 cigars at the same time.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> You know you need your nicotine fix when you're smoking 3 cigars at the same time.


nicotine? how do you pronounce that?:tape2:

Roger?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> It was right after a full meal so it was not bad, but about 30 minutes after I finished I lit up another cigar and tossed it, I could not do it.
> 
> I had 3 cigars prior to the Culebra so that was it for me.


That's a long day of smoking!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It was much needed, had a long horrid week LOL!

I think we were there for a little more than 7 hours.

One was a Petit Corona though


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhhhh, 
Over 7 hours.... that explains it. Youse was freakin me out there for a second!

Looks like Ya'll had a great time! arty:

Thanks for posting up the pics Chris! :wave:

I'm glad you enjoyed it Ray- :thumb:
Ya got me thinking about a triple nub tool! :biggrin:



:rockon:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicely done Ray, I knew you were thinking of doing this. I just wish I could have seen it in person!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Rock, that is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> nicotine? how do you pronounce that?:tape2:
> 
> Roger?


Lol:dunno:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad to see you went through with it! Love it Ray!!!


----------

